# FS Nos.



## magnu (Feb 13, 2011)

For those of us doing Russian planes 
I have found the FS Nos. for the standard Russian camo colours
Black Green FS 34052 (RLM 70)

Green FS 34102

Lt. Blue FS 35414

Grey FS 36270

Med Grey FS 36307 

Hope this helps


----------



## javlin (Feb 13, 2011)

Thks Lewis in the wordpad on desktop.I am thinking of jumping in with a Yak.Cheers


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's something else.... Color Reference Charts -  Soviet Union / Russia


----------

